# Where can I buy/find these in Hong Kong?



## chrolson (May 22, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm not really an expat, but I want to ask some residents where I can find or buy these 3D Mini Houses Puzzle toys (aka paper houses) in Hong Kong or Guangzhou? I have a collection way back but lost them all when we moved houses. In case you don't know how it looks like, here's an example 
(please remove spaces)
http: //i01.i.aliimg. com/photo/v0/390405553/ Mini_House_Set_ 3D_puzzle. jpg 


I am visiting HK and Guangzhou this summer, so I might as well buy them there. Can anyone suggest a bookstore/toy shop/ stationery store/ malls/etc where I can possibly find them? And based on the picture, it is manufactured by the brand LITU. Can anyone give me details about it? Is it a store, brand, etc? I tried google, but no avail. Hope someone can help. Thanks everyone!


----------



## rishi.sharma (May 12, 2012)

You Should try Toysrus. This is the best toy store in Hong Kong


----------

